# Pain Meds and IBS



## prj67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am new here so I hope I am posting to the correct section. My IBS symptoms go like this...I do not have any substantial BMs all week and then on the weekend, I am forever in the bathroom. I don't have diarrhea exactly, but I go A LOT. After a while I feel like I still have to go and it seems as though my rectal muscles will not stop contracting. The only thing that helps is sleeping or taking a 1/2 of tylenol w/codeine. I don't want to keep taking that becasue it makes me so loopy and I do not want to become addicted.Is there some medicine out there that could help with this that would be better for me?Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Tricyclic antidepressants in a low dose may be an option.They are often used for insomnia (so if you need something to help get quality sleep at night that can help) because in addition to the effects on mood chemicals (which are also the same chemicals the pain nerves use so they damp down the pain at doses too low to elevate mood) they also shut off the "keep awake" signal in the bran (histamine) and so are often used to treat insomnia.They do tend to be a bit on the constipating side, so I can't tell if that would be good for you or not. It may help with the rectal hypersensitivity as well as the pain which sounds like it may be part of your problem.They aren't typically addicting (that you take more and more with less and less effect) but you may need to taper off an antidepressant as there can be side effects from going cold turkey. You see that more in the SSRI's than the tricyclics. They also don't typically make people as loopy during the day as a narcotic. However they can make you drowsy so you usually take the once daily dose at bedtime rather than when you want to be awake.


----------



## Marshall41 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have similar issues along with some others with my IBS. Mainly D and urgency. I found by accident opiate type medication worked for me. I've tried MANY different medications and diets the last 15 years. The antidepressants were horribly ineffective and the side effects made me crazy. I was worried about the addictive nature of pain medicine and the dependency that goes along with it. After finding nothing else, my doctor agreed that the nerve issues that cause my IBS are controlled well with pain medication. I have been taking 750-1500 mg of Vicodin almost everyday now for about 8 months. It IS the only thing that gives me relief from my constant D and urgency. It has changed my life. I can travel and attend social gatherings without having to constantly eye the restrooms.I haven't found any information on long term effects with this dose,(mainly worries about the acetomenophen content added). My doctor has no worries at this point. I have built up a small tolerance so far, but only a small amount. I went from 500-1000 mg to 1500 mg. I try to skip a day or two a week just to keep the tolerance down.Some people in here have reservations and pain meds get a bad rap with the addiction problems that's out there. Like a alot of people in here, I was looking for ANYTHING to make my life "normal" again. So far this is it..... I'm not saying it's for everyone, but it's helped me more than anything else.


----------



## Francine77 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Marshall41 I too have been dealing with Ibs for well ever since I was 19 and I am getting ready to but 32 I have haken so much diiferent meds. and diets and nothing works but narcotic pain meds. I am scheduled to see a IBS specialist at Chapel Hill NC on Monday I hape thathey will be able to help me and give me something for pain my regular doc. will not give me anything do you also have alot of nausea with your IBS I have it just about all the time sometimes so severe two phnergans does not help. I am new to this site anything you can help me with thanks in advance!


----------



## Marshall41 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't usually have nausea. All my pain and symptoms are at the other end....I've tried many different medications and my doc finally ok'd the pain meds. It's been a life changer for me. Hopefully you can get the meds you need. I would find a new doctor, one that will listen to you. Most of the doctors i've seen either don't know or don't care. Good luck...Marshall


----------

